# En que punto debemos considerar el diseño de una caja?



## juanma (Nov 5, 2007)

A partir de que punto es necesario el diseño de una caja acustica?

Depende en gran medida la calidad de los parlantes? o colocando parlantes "economicos" logramos sacar un mayor rendimiento y calidad del sonido?
Es decir, *a partir de que precios de parlantes empezamos a considerar el diseño*?

Por ejemplo, vi unos diagramas de un parlante central (y varios mas) y estan realmente excelentes (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17647.html) pero los sonidos medios/agudos necesitan de un diseño?
Los graves es muy obvio que si, pero en frecuencias mas altas no veo como ayude un buen diseño de la caja.

Pregunto porque tengo un par de parlantes (medios/agudos) made in my, pero si ningun diseño.
Tenia pensado cambiar los parlantes por unos de mas calidad y queria ver el tema del diseño de la caja.

Saludos y escucho sugerencias


----------



## Danielv (Nov 6, 2007)

uhmm bueno amigo estoy contigo con lo de los graves, el diseño tiene que ser bueno para lograr la frecuencia deseada y sacar el maximo rendimiento, ahora con los medios y agudos el diseño no es que tenga que ser del alta precision pero, una cosa que lo he hecho y me ha resultado bien es la colocacion de los absorventes que de verdad rinden en la calidad del audio.  y claro, un buen filtro sea activo o pasivo dependiendo del caso.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

Toy de acuerdo con lo que dice Danielv , recuerda que la caja no solo pone la condicion de corte inferior. si no que tambien evita el cortocicuito acústico que se genera por la suma de la radiacion frontal y posterior del parlante. un parlante que radie frecuencia superiores a 150hz por dar un ejemplo con unos litros es suficiente para que maneje esa frecuencia y superiores. lo del material absorvente y los filtros es muy importante según explico danielv.

saludos.


----------

